# Glass chair matt



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

"plexiglass" will crack. other materials like Lexan or Acrylic may work better.
depends if you are putting it on carpet or a hard surface floor.
I would not use "glass" - it just doesn't sound right.
if you explain your question a bit better, you may have other options.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

this is 1/4" lorell tempered glass chair mat. One review picture shows one shattered but they run upwards 100+$. Its currently half off 50$ see the link. So this 1/5" thick plexiglass chair mat is no good either? Theyre both 50$ Amazon.com : Lorell Tempered Glass Chair Mat, 36" : Office Products and this is what im going to get Amazon.com : [Upgraded Version] Crystal Clear 1/5" Thick 47" x 35" Heavy Duty Hard Chair Mat, Can be Used on Carpet or Hard Floor : Office Products the plexiglass later today unless someones sure its not a good idea on carpet. Someone had recommened it in another thread. I seen the standard pvc polycarbonates crack in a year or two. The office depot had one that stated lifetime warranty for 55$ was a harder material says for carpets one i had read said vinyl. I was thinking the 3/8 plywood idea but is 31$ a 4x8 sheet and maybe rough on carpet is fairly new. This clear 1/5" plexiglass is a nice looking piece but yes this is for carpet. I had replaced some glass windows one time with plexiglass as a cheap home repair when i was around 12 years old working with the stuff and the material was cheap and flexible something a kid could tear up. Someone chime in if this plexiglass 1/5" is fine on carpet has a 12 month warranty. Stained sanded plywood would work as well but is the 1/5" plexiglass looks better.

Has anyone used tempered hardboard its .1375 or .175" and runs 14$ from lowes a 4'x8'sheet. Seems same material used for clipboards


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Tempered glass will flex in the middle just fine, but if you drop something or accidentally hit one of the corners you'll be picking up glass shards for a week. 1/8" hardboard will be like having nothing there and it will crack. You don't need any flexing of any product on carpet. I would recommend a half sheet of 1/2" AC plywood with the good side up.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

how about this sanded and stained with polyurethane? Unbranded 11/32 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Rtd Southern Yellow Pine Plywood Sheathing-112590 - The Home Depot


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You're getting warm. That's 3/8" plywood and may work, but I'd feel better under wheels with 15/32" or 1/2" plywood. Unbranded 15/32 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. BC Sanded Pine Plywood-201429 - The Home Depot You are showing "sheathing" and it will have voids on the surface on both sides, probably.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Why are we revisiting this same subject with a different thread? Lotta time wasted. office chair mats for CARPET


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Yes this issues was today when i was going to purchase this 1/5" plexiglass i found the expensive GLASS one for 50$ on sale this particular discussion was for this glass but maybe a bad idea.

This clear glass or plexiglass looks way better for a office bedroom then some **** plywood from the garage in my opinion. But whatever works. Ill be back later i have another diy project related to fencing and tree cutting.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

But you had 30 posts on the same subject. Adding more information like glass would have flowed more evenly in the other thread. Maybe I can get the moderators to merge these threads so everyone will be on the same track.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

yes sir i was kind of in an emergency and thought this was a good deal. Wanted to order while it was on sale if glass is indeed better. Thanks yes if its possible to merge but the main subject is if glass chair mats are better then wood long haul.


----------



## jc27310 (Sep 12, 2020)

suggestion: tempered hardboard with peel and stick vinyl tile:

Hardboard Tempered Panel (Common: 1/8 in. 4 ft. x 8 ft.; Actual: 0.115 in. x 47.7 in. x 95.7 in.)
Peel and Stick vinyl flooring
4'x4' is a good mat size (The home center can cut an 8-foot panel in half for you...)

better on your carpet and the chair.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

You think the 1/8" hardboard will support this chair and on carpet about 13$ from lowes. im 180lb


----------



## jc27310 (Sep 12, 2020)

Justwayne said:


> You think the 1/8" hardboard will support this chair and on carpet about 13$ from lowes. im 180lb


doubling the hardboard to 1/4" (glue together) will do it. I use this set up myself. there are tons of DIY chair mat projects out there...


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

jc27310 said:


> doubling the hardboard to 1/4" (glue together) will do it. I use this set up myself. there are tons of DIY chair mat projects out there...


ok may i ask what glue you used to glue them together?


----------



## jc27310 (Sep 12, 2020)

Justwayne said:


> ok may i ask what glue you used to glue them together?


just regular wood glue... let it dry before using it.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

great thanks i got the 35x471/5" plexiglass upgraded version on amazon sunday with a 10$ gift card it was on sale for 49.99$ but went back up to 59$. Costing me 44$ with tax. If it flexes at all im going to make a hardboard or 1/4 plywood stained the same size 35x47" to help support and keep it solid fit underneath. Thanks guys 1/5" plexiglass version should arrive friday. It is for my bedroom medium pile carpet.


----------

